# Sjogrens Syndrome



## Kaykay (Nov 24, 2012)

I've seen this Syndrome during some of the research I've done. 
A lot of the symptoms that have been mentioned online, I have experienced, including the Reynoulds (sp) issue.

I wanted to inquire what issues/symptoms some here may have.

I can say I experience,

Dry mouth
Dry Eyes
My hands are horribly dry ALL the time, crack and bleed.
My skin, in general, is dry
Atrophy issues 

I also read that when u have a positive RF Factor (I guess meaning the number is higher than zero?) this Syndrome could be could make the RF Factor positive?


----------



## 49countrygirl (Jan 21, 2013)

Hi, I too have some of the same issues that you mentioned. I have dry eyes (on restasis RX), dry mouth. The restasis has helped a lot! When I first went to my opthamologist I tested 0 on the schirmer test, and now I have consistently tested at 6 for the past 7 years. I also had a lip biopsy (they removed a few salivary glands) to confirm the sjogrens but it came out negative. I didn't test positive to any of the bloodwork except for testing positive on my ana. They decided that I have sicca syndrome. Go figure. I have also tested positive for Hashimotos thyroiditis. I am scheduled to have my thyroid out next month due to nodules, etc.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Kaykay said:


> I've seen this Syndrome during some of the research I've done.
> A lot of the symptoms that have been mentioned online, I have experienced, including the Reynoulds (sp) issue.
> 
> I wanted to inquire what issues/symptoms some here may have.
> ...


Sjogren's is pretty tough on the synovial linings of the joints. Many experience pain due to this.


----------

